# Guys:  Is this a turn off?



## Bonzi

the arm muscles I mean.....


----------



## Wyatt earp

Can she bring fetch me a keg of beer?

Then of course the answer is no


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bonzi said:


> the arm muscles I mean.....



Those armpits could crack walnuts


----------



## Bonzi

why do some girls look cute in glasses?
I look like a total dork.


----------



## Wyatt earp

I just seen this story on FB that chic in the OP is pregnant and according to the story has rock hard abs.


.


----------



## TNHarley

Muscles on chicks are fuckin gross


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TNHarley said:


> Muscles on chicks is fuckin gross



Have you seen the Body-Building women? OMG! WTF?!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> the arm muscles I mean.....



No,

have a full picture of her?


----------



## TNHarley

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muscles on chicks is fuckin gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the Body-Building women? OMG! WTF?!
Click to expand...

Nasty. 
Watch a muscle chick porn GAG


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> why do some girls look cute in glasses?
> I look like a total dork.




You need to buy a mirror that does lie so much


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the arm muscles I mean.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No,
> 
> have a full picture of her?
Click to expand...


Hey, what IF her thigh muscles are like her arm muscles?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TNHarley said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muscles on chicks is fuckin gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the Body-Building women? OMG! WTF?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nasty.
> Watch a muscle chick porn GAG
Click to expand...


No, I don't think ANYONE should watch THAT


----------



## Hugo Furst

This does turn me off


----------



## Indeependent

It's OK if she's in proportion.
When a female looks like she can kick MY a$$, most of the guys at the gym who are bigger than me agree it too "Dyke".


----------



## Indeependent

WillHaftawaite said:


> This does turn me off


Damn you!
Give a warning!


----------



## PredFan

Bonzi said:


> the arm muscles I mean.....



For me it is. I like my women feminine.


----------



## Anathema

Excessive muscularity IS a significant turnoff for me. Excessive being defined as "more than necessary to maintain health and carry out appropriate tasks".


----------



## Hugo Furst

PredFan said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the arm muscles I mean.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it is. I like my women feminine.
Click to expand...



The question is, if she isn't flexing, is she more feminine?

That's why I was curious about the full size pic


----------



## PredFan

WillHaftawaite said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the arm muscles I mean.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it is. I like my women feminine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, if she isn't flexing, is she more feminine?
> 
> That's why I was curious about the full size pic
Click to expand...


Nice rack though.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> This does turn me off



This just proves that you are EVIL! Was there a need to post something so frightening?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the arm muscles I mean.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it is. I like my women feminine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, if she isn't flexing, is she more feminine?
> 
> That's why I was curious about the full size pic
Click to expand...


I'm learning new things about you here


----------



## PredFan

This is a nurse at the hospital that goes shooting with us. She is right at the limit of muscles and still attractive:


----------



## Desperado

The women into the body competitions are a major turn off.
Women should look like women and not Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Pogo

Bonzi said:


> the arm muscles I mean.....



Arm muscles?  What arm muscles?

Oh that.... no.



Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the arm muscles I mean.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No,
> 
> have a full picture of her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, what IF her thigh muscles are like her arm muscles?
Click to expand...


That's what I'm thinkin.


----------



## Iceweasel

WillHaftawaite said:


> This does turn me off


what happened to his dick?


----------



## PredFan

Desperado said:


> The women into the body competitions are a major turn off.
> Women should look like women and not Arnold Schwarzenegger



Some guys really do like that though. IMO if you like that, you have some homosexual tendencies. Just saying.


----------



## Pogo

TNHarley said:


> Muscles on chicks are fuckin gross



I dunno, I likes 'em unbreakeable.  They's expensive to fix.


----------



## Pogo

PredFan said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> The women into the body competitions are a major turn off.
> Women should look like women and not Arnold Schwarzenegger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some guys really do like that though. IMO if you like that, you have some homosexual tendencies. Just saying.
Click to expand...


^^ threatened


----------



## froggy

Bonzi said:


> the arm muscles I mean.....



If we say no will she beat us up. Lol


----------



## PredFan

froggy said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the arm muscles I mean.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we say no will she beat us. Lol
Click to expand...


The Ruger in my pocket says she won't.


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> This does turn me off



Yeah that's grotesque.  On either sex.


----------



## rightwinger

Bonzi said:


> the arm muscles I mean.....



The handjobs could be worrisome





.


----------



## Tuatara

For the original picture. She's very nice. Not a turn off. Schwarzenegger girl is a turn off though.


----------



## Anathema

Pogo said:


> I dunno, I likes 'em unbreakeable.  They's expensive to fix.



If you have to break them they aren't worth fixing to begin with. Give them muscles and they stsrt to think maybe they can break through the glass ceiling that keeps them on their knees. That ends badly for everyone.


----------



## Pogo

Anathema said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, I likes 'em unbreakeable.  They's expensive to fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to break them they aren't worth fixing to begin with. Give them muscles and they stsrt to think maybe they can break through the glass ceiling that keeps them on their knees. That ends badly for everyone.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the arm muscles I mean.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handjobs could be worrisome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


   Didn't think of that....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> This does turn me off



How about this....is this turning you off more or less? 

Notice, I'm posting top half and one with the bottom half also


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the arm muscles I mean.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handjobs could be worrisome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...





rightwinger said:


> The handjobs could be worrisome




not for you.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This does turn me off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this....is this turning you off more or less?
> 
> Notice, I'm posting top half and one with the bottom half also
> 
> View attachment 61345
> 
> View attachment 61346
Click to expand...


Say, now that looks as Presidential as ...... Vlad the Imputiner.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TNHarley said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muscles on chicks is fuckin gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the Body-Building women? OMG! WTF?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nasty.
> Watch a muscle chick porn GAG
Click to expand...


Hey, now you mention porn....Obama and Hillary in this....no wonder Obama supporting her, Bernie Sanders told him he wouldn't let him do him Benghazi Style like Hillary goes in for.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Iceweasel said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This does turn me off
> 
> 
> 
> what happened to his dick?
Click to expand...


I just heard it fell off.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This does turn me off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this....is this turning you off more or less?
> 
> Notice, I'm posting top half and one with the bottom half also
> 
> View attachment 61345
> 
> View attachment 61346
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say, now that looks as Presidential as ...... Vlad the Imputiner.
Click to expand...



Seriously doubt Putin got in that shape to compete in body building events


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This does turn me off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this....is this turning you off more or less?
> 
> Notice, I'm posting top half and one with the bottom half also
> 
> View attachment 61345
> 
> View attachment 61346
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say, now that looks as Presidential as ...... Vlad the Imputiner.
Click to expand...



Putin is a REAL man, he's not half pansy.


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the arm muscles I mean.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handjobs could be worrisome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The handjobs could be worrisome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not for you.
Click to expand...

Hung like a hamster


----------



## Muhammed

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muscles on chicks is fuckin gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the Body-Building women? OMG! WTF?!
Click to expand...


When I used to work as a personal trainer and nutritionist that is something that could be a challenge. Some female clients didn't want to lift free weights because they were afraid that it would make them look masculine and grotesque like those female bodybuilders.

The reason they look like that is usually because they take a combination of drugs such as Aldactone, Lasix, Dianobol, testosterone etc.. etc.. Basically a cocktail of diuretics + anabolic steroids.

Without those drugs, working out with free weights will not make an average girl/woman look like that. It will just give her a bit of strength and muscle tone. It will not make them look like freaks of nature.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Muhammed said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muscles on chicks is fuckin gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the Body-Building women? OMG! WTF?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I used to work as a personal trainer and nutritionist that is something something that could be a challenge. Some female clients didn't want to lift free weights because they were afraid that it would make them look masculine and grotesque like those female bodybuilders.
> 
> The reason they look like that is usually because they take a combination of drugs such as Aldactone, Lasix, Dianobol, testosterone etc.. etc.. Basically a cocktail of diuretics + anabolic steroids.
> 
> Without those drugs, working out with free weights will not make an average girl/woman look like that. It will just give her a bit of strength and muscle tone. It will not make them look like freaks of nature.
Click to expand...




That drug cocktail is guaranteed to mess up their entire internal system eventually. WTF is wrong with these women?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the arm muscles I mean.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handjobs could be worrisome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The handjobs could be worrisome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hung like a hamster
Click to expand...


At least you admit it darling


----------



## The Great Goose

Whats wrong with you guys? Muscle girls are great!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

The Great Goose said:


> Whats wrong with you guys? Muscle girls are great!



You are basically just a weirdo and a freak....just admit it already


----------



## Hugo Furst

The Great Goose said:


> Whats wrong with you guys? Muscle girls are great!



I have no problem with fit girls.

I don't much care for women built like tanks


----------



## The Great Goose

WillHaftawaite said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with you guys? Muscle girls are great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with fit girls.
> 
> I don't much care for women built like tanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Hugo Furst

The Great Goose said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with you guys? Muscle girls are great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with fit girls.
> 
> I don't much care for women built like tanks
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Not very feminine

I prefer this type


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with you guys? Muscle girls are great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with fit girls.
> 
> I don't much care for women built like tanks
Click to expand...


Huh? Not EVEN Sherman tanks?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

The Great Goose said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with you guys? Muscle girls are great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with fit girls.
> 
> I don't much care for women built like tanks
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The boobies are disappearing.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with you guys? Muscle girls are great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with fit girls.
> 
> I don't much care for women built like tanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? Not EVEN Sherman tanks?
Click to expand...



ESPECIALLY Sherman tanks


----------



## froggy




----------



## ABikerSailor

If the girl looks like the one in the OP, I have no problem with it. 

If she looks like some of these Ah-Nohld chicks that others have posted, I'd be a bit turned off.  Fit and healthy?  Good.  Muscles that are bigger than they should be (as in the case of body builders), nope. 

I think that even the dudes lose points for looks when they get too big.


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> the arm muscles I mean.....



If the arm muscles come with the rest of the package......no.


----------



## froggy

Syriusly said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the arm muscles I mean.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the arm muscles come with the rest of the package......no.
Click to expand...

It would be a bit freaky after the lights went out. Lol


----------



## The Great Goose

Lucy Hamilton said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with you guys? Muscle girls are great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are basically just a weirdo and a freak....just admit it already
Click to expand...


----------



## The Great Goose

WillHaftawaite said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with you guys? Muscle girls are great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with fit girls.
> 
> I don't much care for women built like tanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not very feminine
> 
> I prefer this type
Click to expand...

Shes less femme


----------



## Hugo Furst

Cory Everson, not too bad, still somewhat feminine










Cory PUMPED






No thanks


----------



## The Great Goose

Lucy Hamilton said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with you guys? Muscle girls are great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with fit girls.
> 
> I don't much care for women built like tanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The boobies are disappearing.
Click to expand...

Maybe you can deport them back to their country of origin or put them in re education camps.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

The Great Goose said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with you guys? Muscle girls are great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with fit girls.
> 
> I don't much care for women built like tanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The boobies are disappearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you can deport them back to their country of origin or put them in re education camps.
Click to expand...


----------



## froggy

The Great Goose said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with you guys? Muscle girls are great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with fit girls.
> 
> I don't much care for women built like tanks
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




WillHaftawaite said:


> Cory Everson, not too bad, still somewhat feminine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cory PUMPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks


Guess what else she has that gets pumped?


----------



## saveliberty

Those are nice muscles, not overly defined.


----------



## Muhammed

WillHaftawaite said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with you guys? Muscle girls are great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with fit girls.
> 
> I don't much care for women built like tanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not very feminine
> 
> I prefer this type
Click to expand...


She looks very dehydrated to me.


----------



## Bonzi

I personally would not want to have muscles.
Theses girls are pretty, no doubt, but the only way I would want to have muscles like this is if I got to beat the crap out of people I didn't like...


----------



## froggy

Bonzi said:


> I personally would not want to have muscles.
> Theses girls are pretty, no doubt, but the only way I would want to have muscles like this is if I got to beat the crap out of people I didn't like...


They're only pretty from the neck up. Lol


----------



## Bonzi

I wish I knew a death move that had a guaranteed 100% rate of success.
I prefer it not involve any blood or guts tho.


----------



## Bonzi

froggy said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally would not want to have muscles.
> Theses girls are pretty, no doubt, but the only way I would want to have muscles like this is if I got to beat the crap out of people I didn't like...
> 
> 
> 
> They're only pretty from the neck up. Lol
Click to expand...

 
I mean, I can be pretty crass and stuff at times, buy, physically, for a girl to look "manish"... just gross.


----------



## saveliberty

Anytime body parts get too out of proportion physical beauty is lessened.


----------



## Bonzi

I would have DREAMED to have a figure like the 3rd girl (says 4) on this pic.  BUT, no such luck.
I do NOT think girl #2 has an hourglass shape.  that is totally wrong.  More like a pear.  Look at the space between her legs!!!


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Bonzi said:


> I would have DREAMED to have a figure like the 3rd girl (says 4) on this pic.  BUT, no such luck.
> I do NOT think girl #2 has an hourglass shape.  that is totally wrong.  More like a pear.  Look at the space between her legs!!!



The girl in the middle could be hot if her upper half was a littlemore ample to balance out the bottom half.  I'd still happily pleasure her in any case.

The first girl has the body of an 11 year old and it's gross.  She probably doesn't even need to wipe after she makes a poo, if she even needs to poo after throwing up her meals.

Oh, and the third girl is hot in a slutty kind of way.  I'd do her but would only booty call, never bring home to mom.


----------



## ChrisL

Coloradomtnman said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have DREAMED to have a figure like the 3rd girl (says 4) on this pic.  BUT, no such luck.
> I do NOT think girl #2 has an hourglass shape.  that is totally wrong.  More like a pear.  Look at the space between her legs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl in the middle could be hot if her upper half was a littlemore ample to balance out the bottom half.  I'd still happily pleasure her in any case.
> 
> The first girl has the body of an 11 year old and it's gross.  She probably doesn't even need to wipe after she makes a poo, if she even needs to poo after throwing up her meals.
> 
> Oh, and the third girl is hot in a slutty kind of way.  I'd do her but would only booty call, never bring home to mom.
Click to expand...


Interesting!  I'm willing to bet an old man like yourself would be choking on your own spittle if any one of those beautiful young ladies approached you!


----------



## ChrisL

Coloradomtnman said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have DREAMED to have a figure like the 3rd girl (says 4) on this pic.  BUT, no such luck.
> I do NOT think girl #2 has an hourglass shape.  that is totally wrong.  More like a pear.  Look at the space between her legs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl in the middle could be hot if her upper half was a littlemore ample to balance out the bottom half.  I'd still happily pleasure her in any case.
> 
> The first girl has the body of an 11 year old and it's gross.  She probably doesn't even need to wipe after she makes a poo, if she even needs to poo after throwing up her meals.
> 
> Oh, and the third girl is hot in a slutty kind of way.  I'd do her but would only booty call, never bring home to mom.
Click to expand...


I'm willing to bet that none of those young ladies would even give you the time of day!    Lol!  You would just be an old grandpa to them.


----------



## ChrisL

Yes, if you are fat and out of shape, it's probably best that you avoid the "athletic" type of women.  Stick with the fat old grannies.


----------



## froggy

Bonzi said:


> I wish I knew a death move that had a guaranteed 100% rate of success.
> I prefer it not involve any blood or guts tho.


No blood, no guts, no glory. Hahaha!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bonzi said:


> the arm muscles I mean.....



No, she's attractive...


----------



## saveliberty

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the arm muscles I mean.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she's attractive...
Click to expand...


...and what makes her attractive is her confidence and smile.  Which she gained through her body image work.


----------



## saveliberty

ChrisL said:


> Yes, if you are fat and out of shape, it's probably best that you avoid the "athletic" type of women.  Stick with the fat old grannies.



You know this type of behavior is very unattractive right?


----------



## ChrisL

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if you are fat and out of shape, it's probably best that you avoid the "athletic" type of women.  Stick with the fat old grannies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know this type of behavior is very unattractive right?
Click to expand...


And??  Am I supposed to be impressing somebody?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

saveliberty said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the arm muscles I mean.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she's attractive...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and what makes her attractive is her confidence and smile.  Which she gained through her body image work.
Click to expand...


I have to agree with what you just wrote...

It was her smile and confidence...


----------



## ChrisL

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if you are fat and out of shape, it's probably best that you avoid the "athletic" type of women.  Stick with the fat old grannies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know this type of behavior is very unattractive right?
Click to expand...


For what reason do you think I'm here?  YOUR approval?  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if you are fat and out of shape, it's probably best that you avoid the "athletic" type of women.  Stick with the fat old grannies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know this type of behavior is very unattractive right?
Click to expand...


And what about the guy who just said those women were ugly and disgusting and slutty??  Lol.    Nothing?  Hmm.


----------



## ChrisL

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if you are fat and out of shape, it's probably best that you avoid the "athletic" type of women.  Stick with the fat old grannies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know this type of behavior is very unattractive right?
Click to expand...


No worries because the feeling is mutual.


----------



## saveliberty

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if you are fat and out of shape, it's probably best that you avoid the "athletic" type of women.  Stick with the fat old grannies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know this type of behavior is very unattractive right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what reason do you think I'm here?  YOUR approval?  Lol.
Click to expand...


I know why your here.  Good luck with the path you have chosen.


----------



## rightwinger

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the arm muscles I mean.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she's attractive...
Click to expand...


To me, she is OK

She has muscles when she flexes but would not appear musclebound otherwise


----------



## Coloradomtnman

ChrisL said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have DREAMED to have a figure like the 3rd girl (says 4) on this pic.  BUT, no such luck.
> I do NOT think girl #2 has an hourglass shape.  that is totally wrong.  More like a pear.  Look at the space between her legs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl in the middle could be hot if her upper half was a littlemore ample to balance out the bottom half.  I'd still happily pleasure her in any case.
> 
> The first girl has the body of an 11 year old and it's gross.  She probably doesn't even need to wipe after she makes a poo, if she even needs to poo after throwing up her meals.
> 
> Oh, and the third girl is hot in a slutty kind of way.  I'd do her but would only booty call, never bring home to mom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting!  I'm willing to bet an old man like yourself would be choking on your own spittle if any one of those beautiful young ladies approached you!
Click to expand...


OLD?!  Well, I...!  I'll have you know I'm only 38!

You're right about the rest, though...


----------



## ChrisL

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if you are fat and out of shape, it's probably best that you avoid the "athletic" type of women.  Stick with the fat old grannies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know this type of behavior is very unattractive right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what reason do you think I'm here?  YOUR approval?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know why your here.  Good luck with the path you have chosen.
Click to expand...


That is "you're" as in "you are."


----------



## Coloradomtnman

ChrisL said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have DREAMED to have a figure like the 3rd girl (says 4) on this pic.  BUT, no such luck.
> I do NOT think girl #2 has an hourglass shape.  that is totally wrong.  More like a pear.  Look at the space between her legs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl in the middle could be hot if her upper half was a littlemore ample to balance out the bottom half.  I'd still happily pleasure her in any case.
> 
> The first girl has the body of an 11 year old and it's gross.  She probably doesn't even need to wipe after she makes a poo, if she even needs to poo after throwing up her meals.
> 
> Oh, and the third girl is hot in a slutty kind of way.  I'd do her but would only booty call, never bring home to mom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm willing to bet that none of those young ladies would even give you the time of day!    Lol!  You would just be an old grandpa to them.
Click to expand...


Well, I am probably close to 15 years older than them, and probably not nearly as much a prime example of the male specimen as they are of the female.  Yeah, they probably wouldn't give me the time of day.  

Unless the like bearded rugged mountain climber and adventurer types who also enjoy literature, fine cooking, the arts, and the "right" kind of girth.


----------



## ChrisL

saveliberty said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if you are fat and out of shape, it's probably best that you avoid the "athletic" type of women.  Stick with the fat old grannies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know this type of behavior is very unattractive right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what reason do you think I'm here?  YOUR approval?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know why your here.  Good luck with the path you have chosen.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but I could not care any less about your approval.  I don't know you.  Lol.  You are just a poster on an internet forum.  K?    Know your place.


----------



## Bonzi

Coloradomtnman said:


> the "right" kind of girth.


 
gross.  turn off


----------



## Bonzi

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the arm muscles I mean.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she's attractive...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and what makes her attractive is her confidence and smile.  Which she gained through her body image work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to agree with what you just wrote...
> 
> It was her smile and confidence...
Click to expand...

 
but what if she were flat chested?


----------



## ChrisL

Coloradomtnman said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have DREAMED to have a figure like the 3rd girl (says 4) on this pic.  BUT, no such luck.
> I do NOT think girl #2 has an hourglass shape.  that is totally wrong.  More like a pear.  Look at the space between her legs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl in the middle could be hot if her upper half was a littlemore ample to balance out the bottom half.  I'd still happily pleasure her in any case.
> 
> The first girl has the body of an 11 year old and it's gross.  She probably doesn't even need to wipe after she makes a poo, if she even needs to poo after throwing up her meals.
> 
> Oh, and the third girl is hot in a slutty kind of way.  I'd do her but would only booty call, never bring home to mom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm willing to bet that none of those young ladies would even give you the time of day!    Lol!  You would just be an old grandpa to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I am probably close to 15 years older than them, and probably not nearly as much a prime example of the male specimen as they are of the female.  Yeah, they probably wouldn't give me the time of day.
> 
> Unless the like bearded rugged mountain climber and adventurer types who also enjoy literature, fine cooking, the arts, and the "right" kind of girth.
Click to expand...


Well, I think all three of them are quite attractive.  None of those girls are ugly.  I've seen ugly, and that's not it.


----------



## Bonzi

froggy said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I knew a death move that had a guaranteed 100% rate of success.
> I prefer it not involve any blood or guts tho.
> 
> 
> 
> No blood, no guts, no glory. Hahaha!
Click to expand...

 
Maybe if I got my hands bloodied, I'd like it... probably best I don't find out......


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

ChrisL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if you are fat and out of shape, it's probably best that you avoid the "athletic" type of women.  Stick with the fat old grannies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know this type of behavior is very unattractive right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what reason do you think I'm here?  YOUR approval?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know why your here.  Good luck with the path you have chosen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I could not care any less about your approval.  I don't know you.  Lol.  You are just a poster on an internet forum.  K?    Know your place.
Click to expand...


Chris L,

I have read many of your responses and will just say you are a miserable individual that is full of herself.


----------



## ChrisL

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if you are fat and out of shape, it's probably best that you avoid the "athletic" type of women.  Stick with the fat old grannies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know this type of behavior is very unattractive right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what reason do you think I'm here?  YOUR approval?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know why your here.  Good luck with the path you have chosen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I could not care any less about your approval.  I don't know you.  Lol.  You are just a poster on an internet forum.  K?    Know your place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris L,
> 
> I have read many of your responses and will just say you are a miserable individual that is full of herself.
Click to expand...


I'm actually quite happy.  Thanks.    That's why I don't care what any of you nerds think!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

I know many of you would like to think that, but you would be wrong.  *sigh*    Respect is earned.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Bonzi said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> the "right" kind of girth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gross.  turn off
Click to expand...


Really?  Do you like skinny cocks?


----------



## saveliberty

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Chris L,
> 
> I have read many of your responses and will just say you are a miserable individual that is full of herself.



You are unaware she spends a fair amount of time in the CS which has mostly older posters.  Based on posts there and here, I conclude she is two-faced.


----------



## Bonzi

Coloradomtnman said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> the "right" kind of girth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gross.  turn off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Do you like skinny cocks?
Click to expand...

 
I don't like guys that talk about their cocks. 
Like a salesman


----------



## Bonzi

saveliberty said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris L,
> 
> I have read many of your responses and will just say you are a miserable individual that is full of herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are unaware she spends a fair amount of time in the CS which has mostly older posters.  Based on posts there and here, I conclude she is two-faced.
Click to expand...

 
I think she's just a fucking bitch.  People either want to fuck her or think she's an idiot (or both)


----------



## saveliberty

Bonzi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris L,
> 
> I have read many of your responses and will just say you are a miserable individual that is full of herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are unaware she spends a fair amount of time in the CS which has mostly older posters.  Based on posts there and here, I conclude she is two-faced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she's just a fucking bitch.  People either want to fuck her or think she's an idiot (or both)
Click to expand...


She is busy looking for a date on another thread.  Just asked the age question.  Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Bonzi said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> the "right" kind of girth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gross.  turn off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Do you like skinny cocks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like guys that talk about their cocks.
> Like a salesman
Click to expand...


Ah.  Understandable.  I hope my comment was made less like a salesman and more in a matter-of-fact sort of way, otherwise I will have to work more on my delivery.


----------



## Bonzi

Coloradomtnman said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> the "right" kind of girth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gross.  turn off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Do you like skinny cocks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like guys that talk about their cocks.
> Like a salesman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah.  Understandable.  I hope my comment was made less like a salesman and more in a matter-of-fact sort of way, otherwise I will have to work more on my delivery.
Click to expand...

 
Hey if you got it, flaunt it right?   There is something to be said for confidence and knowing what you have


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Bonzi said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> the "right" kind of girth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gross.  turn off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Do you like skinny cocks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like guys that talk about their cocks.
> Like a salesman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah.  Understandable.  I hope my comment was made less like a salesman and more in a matter-of-fact sort of way, otherwise I will have to work more on my delivery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey if you got it, flaunt it right?   There is something to be said for confidence and knowing what you have
Click to expand...


If I flaunt it, I might have to knock on my neighbors' doors to apprise them of Megan's Law...


----------



## Bonzi

Coloradomtnman said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> gross.  turn off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Do you like skinny cocks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like guys that talk about their cocks.
> Like a salesman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah.  Understandable.  I hope my comment was made less like a salesman and more in a matter-of-fact sort of way, otherwise I will have to work more on my delivery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey if you got it, flaunt it right?   There is something to be said for confidence and knowing what you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I flaunt it, I might have to knock on my neighbors' doors to apprise them of Megan's Law...
Click to expand...

 
are they sex offenders?


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Bonzi said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Do you like skinny cocks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like guys that talk about their cocks.
> Like a salesman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah.  Understandable.  I hope my comment was made less like a salesman and more in a matter-of-fact sort of way, otherwise I will have to work more on my delivery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey if you got it, flaunt it right?   There is something to be said for confidence and knowing what you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I flaunt it, I might have to knock on my neighbors' doors to apprise them of Megan's Law...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are they sex offenders?
Click to expand...


Not that I know of, but I would be.


----------



## Bonzi

Coloradomtnman said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like guys that talk about their cocks.
> Like a salesman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.  Understandable.  I hope my comment was made less like a salesman and more in a matter-of-fact sort of way, otherwise I will have to work more on my delivery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey if you got it, flaunt it right?   There is something to be said for confidence and knowing what you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I flaunt it, I might have to knock on my neighbors' doors to apprise them of Megan's Law...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are they sex offenders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that I know of, but I would be.
Click to expand...

 
How old is your neighbor?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Bonzi said:


> the arm muscles I mean.....



Hell no.  She's not that bulky, but my wife is just as toned. (And probably just as strong.)


----------



## Jarlaxle

Anathema said:


> Excessive muscularity IS a significant turnoff for me. Excessive being defined as "more than necessary to maintain health and carry out appropriate tasks".



You're just afraid of getting your head knocked off.


----------



## mudwhistle

Bonzi said:


> the arm muscles I mean.....


Nope....it's a turn-on. 

It doesn't hurt that the girl is cute to go along with the gun-show.


----------



## mudwhistle

Anathema said:


> Excessive muscularity IS a significant turnoff for me. Excessive being defined as "more than necessary to maintain health and carry out appropriate tasks".


You mean tasks like cooking, cleaning, and washing the dishes?


----------



## charwin95

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if you are fat and out of shape, it's probably best that you avoid the "athletic" type of women.  Stick with the fat old grannies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know this type of behavior is very unattractive right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what reason do you think I'm here?  YOUR approval?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know why your here.  Good luck with the path you have chosen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I could not care any less about your approval.  I don't know you.  Lol.  You are just a poster on an internet forum.  K?    Know your place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris L,
> 
> I have read many of your responses and will just say you are a miserable individual that is full of herself.
Click to expand...


Miserable bad attitude I may add.... I read a lot of ChrisL responses also ..... And if you disagree with her she will threaten you with ignore.


----------



## charwin95

ChrisL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know this type of behavior is very unattractive right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what reason do you think I'm here?  YOUR approval?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know why your here.  Good luck with the path you have chosen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I could not care any less about your approval.  I don't know you.  Lol.  You are just a poster on an internet forum.  K?    Know your place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris L,
> 
> I have read many of your responses and will just say you are a miserable individual that is full of herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm actually quite happy.  Thanks.    That's why I don't care what any of you nerds think!  Lol.
Click to expand...


If you don't care then what the hell you keep responding to people post... Why don't just shut the fuck up instead of keep hijacking thread? People are having a nice a conversation and here you come in like a sore thumb.


----------



## Judicial review

Bonzi my cousin has muscles and I have fucked her. What's the problem?


----------



## saveliberty

I take it miserable Chris is about?  Making sure you know your opinion of her matters not, yet responding none the less.


----------



## charwin95

Back to topic.... Yes it's a turn off for me. Scary actually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My type.


----------



## Bonzi

Judicial review said:


> Bonzi my cousin has muscles and I have fucked her. What's the problem?


 
No problem.  You lie all the time.


----------



## Bonzi

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the arm muscles I mean.....
> 
> 
> 
> Nope....it's a turn-on.
> 
> It doesn't hurt that the girl is cute to go along with the gun-show.
Click to expand...

 
I'm actually glad I found this pic.   I was trying to figure out how to take a pic of myself in the mirror w/out the phone getting in the way!  Now I see how it's done! LOL!


----------



## Bonzi

charwin95 said:


> Back to topic.... Yes it's a turn off for me. Scary actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My type.


 
Quite a few bubble butt lovers here!
Another thread/survey idea!


----------



## Bonzi

charwin95 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know this type of behavior is very unattractive right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what reason do you think I'm here?  YOUR approval?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know why your here.  Good luck with the path you have chosen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I could not care any less about your approval.  I don't know you.  Lol.  You are just a poster on an internet forum.  K?    Know your place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris L,
> 
> I have read many of your responses and will just say you are a miserable individual that is full of herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Miserable bad attitude I may add.... I read a lot of ChrisL responses also ..... And if you disagree with her she will threaten you with ignore.
Click to expand...

 
That's more like a promise !


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> the arm muscles I mean.....


Man talk about the hand jobs she can give.......


----------



## Andylusion

Bonzi said:


> why do some girls look cute in glasses?
> I look like a total dork.



I'm shocked at the number of women I meet who say they look bad, while I'm thinking they are attractive.  So you may actually be very attractive in glasses, while you think you look terrible.

Now there are some glasses, that make you look bad.... but that's the glasses.  Get a more attractive pair of glasses.


In general....  my answer is, women that look good, look good on purpose.  They put effort into it.   Years ago I met a chick in her 60s, that looked great.   I asked some guys around the company, what they thought, just to see if I was crazy.  No, they all thought she looked great.

But of course... it was on purpose, and she put in the effort.

Girls that look good in glasses, are the same as all the other girls without.   They put in the effort and time.   Those that don't.... don't.


----------



## DGS49

The people in charge of the visual entertainment media are in the business of making people look as attractive as humanly possible.  Sometimes they are successful at making very homely people look good (e.g., Madonna, Miley C).

In the visual entertainment media, women who are in "attractive" roles NEVER wear glasses.  Glasses make them look "bookish" or intelligent, or obnoxious, but never attractive.

Many women look lovely *in spite of* wearing glasses, but I have never seen anyone, male or female, who looked better in glasses than without.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Iceweasel

saveliberty said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris L,
> 
> I have read many of your responses and will just say you are a miserable individual that is full of herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are unaware she spends a fair amount of time in the CS which has mostly older posters.  Based on posts there and here, I conclude she is two-faced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she's just a fucking bitch.  People either want to fuck her or think she's an idiot (or both)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is busy looking for a date on another thread.  Just asked the age question.  Pretty funny stuff.
Click to expand...

She's a cock hound and uses the site like match.com. She thinks she's hot. Her personality type is a very definite turn off.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bonzi said:


>


Looks even better with glasses.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bonzi said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to topic.... Yes it's a turn off for me. Scary actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few bubble butt lovers here!
> Another thread/survey idea!
Click to expand...

If a guy doesn't like that, he's gay.


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris L,
> 
> I have read many of your responses and will just say you are a miserable individual that is full of herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are unaware she spends a fair amount of time in the CS which has mostly older posters.  Based on posts there and here, I conclude she is two-faced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she's just a fucking bitch.  People either want to fuck her or think she's an idiot (or both)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is busy looking for a date on another thread.  Just asked the age question.  Pretty funny stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's a cock hound and uses the site like match.com. She thinks she's hot. Her personality type is a very definite turn off.
Click to expand...


I do???    Look at the threads you respond to??  I'm the one starting these types of threads?  Hmm.  You must be insane.  That is the only logical explanation.  OR, wishful thinking.  I'm sorry, but I've told you before that I'm not interested in you.  If that makes you so upset that you have to constantly talk about me when I'm not around to defend myself, then . . . well, it sounds like a problem that you should really deal with.  Also, what I do should be of no consequence to you, right?  

You all need to grow up, old peeps!


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks even better with glasses.
Click to expand...


That girl wouldn't give you the time of day!  Lol.  No woman would.


----------



## ChrisL

Hmm.  I seem to really bother a lot of the oldies.    Funny stuff!  Mwa!  You know you love me!


----------



## ChrisL

Wow!  You guys (and gal) are REALLY obsessed with me, eh?    I'm flattered, but you are just not my type.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to topic.... Yes it's a turn off for me. Scary actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few bubble butt lovers here!
> Another thread/survey idea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a guy doesn't like that, he's gay.
Click to expand...


That woman is WAAAYY out of your league.  Lol.    I mean WAAAAAAYYYYYY.  Stick with the Bonze.  More your speed.


----------



## ChrisL

Coloradomtnman said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> the "right" kind of girth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gross.  turn off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Do you like skinny cocks?
Click to expand...


She'd like anything that would have her.    Lol.  Desperate!!!


----------



## ChrisL

saveliberty said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris L,
> 
> I have read many of your responses and will just say you are a miserable individual that is full of herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are unaware she spends a fair amount of time in the CS which has mostly older posters.  Based on posts there and here, I conclude she is two-faced.
Click to expand...


Why can't you leave me alone, you weird cat man?  Don't be such a loser, and then you don't have to concern yourself with me.  Okay?  There are some older gentlemen and ladies that I respect, like, and get along with just fine.  I admire them, respect their opinions and their experience.  Others, not so much.  I am just as entitled to MY opinions as anyone else, and I can express them.  I don't CARE if you don't like it.  One more word out of you, and you will be welcomed to my ignore list.  I'm going to tolerate you talking a whole bunch of shit about me, as if you are a middle school student.  Deal with dissent without resorting to being a complete low life.  If it bothers you that I don't care about your opinions, then that is your problem.  Deal with it.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm willing to BET none of you old coward POS would say any of these things if I was standing in front of you!  Lol.    Cowards.  Old pathetic cowards and losers at life.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi, you weird old bitch!!!  Why do you start threads about me in the Flamer Zone??  Go get some psychiatric help, you old rotten hag!


----------



## Andylusion

Bonzi said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> the "right" kind of girth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gross.  turn off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Do you like skinny cocks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like guys that talk about their cocks.
> Like a salesman
Click to expand...


I'm always surprised by the number of men who think that talking about their wang is a turn on for women.

I have been convinced over time, that it has something to do with porn addiction.   Only because every man that seems completely enthralled with his own self, and thinks every woman is too, has also turned out to be addicted to pornography.

Since I have never seen any porno of any kind, I have no idea what's in them, but I would assume that in pornos the women must pretend to be completely turned on by a guy talking about his "size" and yanking himself out for everyone to see.

Just a guess... but it fits my experience with these porno addicted.    I personally have yet to meet a single girl anywhere that was impressed with "oh it's 4.5 inches!" or whatever... not even sure what response I supposed to be had when guys talk about themselves.


----------



## Andylusion

ChrisL said:


> I'm willing to BET none of you old coward POS would say any of these things if I was standing in front of you!  Lol.    Cowards.  Old pathetic cowards and losers at life.



Well Chris, I was nice to you a long time ago, and you were a complete jerk to me.  That's why I've largely left you alone.  Others apparently are a bit miffed at you.


----------



## ChrisL

Andylusion said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to BET none of you old coward POS would say any of these things if I was standing in front of you!  Lol.    Cowards.  Old pathetic cowards and losers at life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Chris, I was nice to you a long time ago, and you were a complete jerk to me.  That's why I've largely left you alone.  Others apparently are a bit miffed at you.
Click to expand...


Oh well.  I guess that is their problem.  I haven't done anything to anyone.


----------



## Iceweasel

Andylusion said:


> I have been convinced over time, that it has something to do with porn addiction.   Only because every man that seems completely enthralled with his own self, and thinks every woman is too, has also turned out to be addicted to pornography.
> 
> Since I have never seen any porno of any kind, I have no idea what's in them, but I would assume that in pornos the women must pretend to be completely turned on by a guy talking about his "size" and yanking himself out for everyone to see.
> 
> Just a guess... but it fits my experience with these porno addicted.    I personally have yet to meet a single girl anywhere that was impressed with "oh it's 4.5 inches!" or whatever... not even sure what response I supposed to be had when guys talk about themselves.


Guys have been bragging about their dicks since they could talk. Not saying it's cool but a guy needs somewhat of an ego to go get er done. I think sometimes women don't consider that since they are generally the passive ones.


----------



## charwin95

ChrisL said:


> I'm willing to BET none of you old coward POS would say any of these things if I was standing in front of you!  Lol.    Cowards.  Old pathetic cowards and losers at life.



Look *Massage Therapist*..... I do not have a problem telling to your face that you are immature, irresponsible, self conceited, arrogant. You think you know everyone? You don't know anybody here for you to make that kind of statement. 
I was also nice to you just like other members here. The problem is your making such statements that you think it's cool buts it's not.... Then you making  follow up statement *I didn't know do anything*. If you didn't do anything why do you think people are irritated to your bad attitude. You are a loser and dishonest human being.


----------



## Andylusion

Bonzi said:


>



That's almost exactly what I expected oddly.   Both of them look great to me.   I think the "dorky look" is more in your mind.


----------



## Bonzi

Andylusion said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's almost exactly what I expected oddly.   Both of them look great to me.   I think the "dorky look" is more in your mind.
Click to expand...

 
That is not me, for the record.  She looks nice both ways, but I prefer the glasses on her....


----------



## ChrisL

Andylusion said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to BET none of you old coward POS would say any of these things if I was standing in front of you!  Lol.    Cowards.  Old pathetic cowards and losers at life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Chris, I was nice to you a long time ago, and you were a complete jerk to me.  That's why I've largely left you alone.  Others apparently are a bit miffed at you.
Click to expand...


How was I a jerk to you anyway?  Honestly, I don't even remember.  I don't really remember us having a conversation.  What was it about?


----------



## ChrisL

Andylusion said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to BET none of you old coward POS would say any of these things if I was standing in front of you!  Lol.    Cowards.  Old pathetic cowards and losers at life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Chris, I was nice to you a long time ago, and you were a complete jerk to me.  That's why I've largely left you alone.  Others apparently are a bit miffed at you.
Click to expand...


You were "nice" to me?  What do you mean by that?  What did you do that was so nice?


----------



## Andylusion

Bonzi said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's almost exactly what I expected oddly.   Both of them look great to me.   I think the "dorky look" is more in your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not me, for the record.  She looks nice both ways, but I prefer the glasses on her....
Click to expand...


I thought it might not be, but oddly, that is almost exactly how I pictured you in my mind.  But yes, she looks fine with and without.   I have a close relative, whose wife is very similar, and she looks great to begin with, but for some reason, like you said, she looks better with glasses.

I don't know.   It's quirky human thing.


----------



## ChrisL

Oops!  No response?  I have to assume you are just making shit up then.    Bye bye now.


----------



## Muhammed

Bonzi said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the arm muscles I mean.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she's attractive...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and what makes her attractive is her confidence and smile.  Which she gained through her body image work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to agree with what you just wrote...
> 
> It was her smile and confidence...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but what if she were flat chested?
Click to expand...

If she was flat chested she would look like a dude.


----------



## Muhammed

Bonzi said:


> the arm muscles I mean.....


It's not the muscles that are a turn-off, its her general state of dehydration. Look at her face! Some girls with big muscles are pretty. Not this one.


----------



## Bonzi

I think she is cute in the face "as is" .... I think with her hair done and make up she would be very pretty.
I think a muscle like that is not attractive on a woman.  I just wondered what men thought....


----------

